# New reviews



## happybaby (Aug 10, 2005)

I submitted a review for Ocean Key at VA Beach and when going to the review section, I see it was updated on 8-8-05, but when going to that resort the BIG RED Lettering for new reviews is not on that page as is on others.

Also wrote one on Sea Crest at HHI, but not yet posted

thanks


----------



## Marina_K (Aug 10, 2005)

happybaby said:
			
		

> I submitted a review for Ocean Key at VA Beach and when going to the review section, I see it was updated on 8-8-05, but when going to that resort the BIG RED Lettering for new reviews is not on that page as is on others.
> 
> Also wrote one on Sea Crest at HHI, but not yet posted



As someone who does the reviews ...

There are so many things to do to get the reviews on to the "new site" & it is easy to forget a step or two. You can see your review for Ocean Key by going to the Ratings database. I find it easiest to choose "Sort by State" & then look for the specific resort.

I believe that for a while, Kathy does not have the best internet connection or computer, so you might have to give her a while.


----------

